# Livorno Italy to Calais France



## northvanguy (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey All

I have to drive over 7 days from Livorno to Calais to get back to the UK. Have my bike with me.

Can go via Austria or Switzerland or France.

Any recommendations on bike parks that will still be open given it's October????

Any help greatly appreciated 

Cheers


----------



## ducatif1 (Jul 24, 2007)

Fiss in Austria.. open until october 22 
Search for bikepark Fiss


----------

